# Getting Braver Every Day! Cantered in a FIELD!



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad that is working out for you! She's a very nice mare.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I like her - she looks good and she looks relaxed. What is her breeding?


----------



## BossHoss (Nov 11, 2011)

<3 Aaaaaaah! This thread makes me happy. You have no idea! lol.

I've been wanting to try cantering, but kind of shy about it since I'm the biggest girl at the barn. :/ Thought my balance would be pretty awful, even on my smooth mare. Definitely want to try it, now that I've seen proof it can be done! You ladies are lovely. Congrats!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Totally awesome, good for you


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well done! Also, love the shirt )


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Great pics! I always wondered what happened to that other horse you bought to replace Amber but had a sore back or something? What happened to him?


----------



## Woodstock77 (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh I wish I can be brave enough to get to cantering one day, still a little nervousness tho. Very nice pics tho


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

you look good up there great pictures 

good luck


----------



## Woodstock77 (Jun 29, 2013)

Also he is only 13 years young. I don't think his not wanting to move situation is something to do with pain because he lets me tack him up great and he never pins ears or tries to bite at my legs he just wants to eat.


----------

